# Hauling into a field without driving



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

We have a field that we can hunt for our opener here on saturday, but the farmer asked us to not drive in the field. What would be the easiest way to carry 4 FA blinds, 1 Doz. BFs, and 3 Doz. shells, guns, blind bags, etc? We're trying to use a many shells as we can to save space hauling. We have to haul them about 300 yards to get on the X. What would you do?

Thanks,
David


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Id set up the blinds, fill em with as many dekes as you can, and drag em out.

Id can the blind bags. If you cant carry it in your pockets, you dont need it. Put the calls on your neck, a few boxes of shells in the blind, and go.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Yeah, like BBJ said, just be smart about it. Only bring the stuff you need. If you're doing it in a field that isn't muddy it won't be that bad. When you're packing 1000 sillosocks, blinds, e-caller w/ deep cycle battery, etc., a half mile through the mud, then you're working.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Buy a calf sled


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Here is an unbelievably easy way to do this,

Get about a 20 foot, 1inch piece of PVC or alluminum pipe. Slide the pole through all the feet on your FBs, then feed the pipe through the stubble straps on the blinds, put the shell bags shoulder straps through the pipe, and you're good to go!!

Have one guy on each end of the pole and you'll be golden!! One trip in and out


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> Id set up the blinds, fill em with as many dekes as you can, and drag em out.


This or sleds equipped w/ some type of cover and bungee cords if need be. (The big black sleds you use to carry big game found at some local hardware stores and/or outdoors retailer.) :wink:

Laying out a tarp and wrapping everything up in it would work wonders also.

All too often we find ourselves loaded to the max making 3-4 trips though. Makes grabbing the calls fun.. :roll: :lol:

I will say it's times like these that the 6 slot bags pay themselves off in a hurry.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Last time we had to do that we just set up our blinds and put as much stuff in them as we could. It seemed to work out pretty good for us I guess.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

bandman said:


> I will say it's times like these that the 6 slot bags pay themselves off in a hurry.


I will agree with this. I don't like those dumb bags usually, but I do give them, and lesser decoys props when it comes to carrying in.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use my wheeled deer carrier when I have to walk in...


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Air Assault in, all you need is a helicopter and some repelling equipment. :beer:


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

USSapper...........that's exactly what we did......we got a dozen BF FB's on each pole.........gun strap over the shoulder and off we went........if you've got the field it's worth the effort........


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I would hate to stuff gear in my blind, and while dragging it out, have your stuff fall out.....JMO


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

I bought a decoy cart about 4 years ago and i use it all the time. I use to put everything on my back and go but now its so much easier. Most of the time i put 2 blinds, 2 guns, call bag, and decoys and we are good to go. They are worth it and i know cabela's has them on sale during a lot of their retail ads the rest of the year. I've used game carts as well and they still work good.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Get a cheap tarp big enough to pile everything on and drag it out there. It works good.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

diver_sniper said:


> When you're packing 1000 sillosocks, blinds, e-caller w/ deep cycle battery, etc., a half mile through the mud, then you're working.


Amen to that! :beer: 
Our first e-caller about ended us. She was a heavy b*tch.

We've just usually stuffed our blinds full of crap. No extra trips to take a sled or cart out, or having to hide it. A SUB with a bungee around the doors to keep em shut will hold alot of gear.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

If you have a dog have it carry out some of the smaller stuff. It works for me and usually saves a trip back.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I sometimes use my large ice fishing sled and pull it out. It pulls easy on wheat stubble and corn but hard on beans. Some farmers here won't let us drive out right now due to wetness. Do you have access to a 4 wheeler and light utility trailer? they leave very little impressions.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

verg said:


> I sometimes use my large ice fishing sled and pull it out. It pulls easy on wheat stubble and corn but hard on beans. Some farmers here won't let us drive out right now due to wetness. Do you have access to a 4 wheeler and light utility trailer? they leave very little impressions.


we do, but the farmer doesnt want us driving anything in the field because it is freshly worked. I'll call and see if that would work, but I'm not sure.

David


----------



## aslakson (Jul 14, 2006)

IMO if you're on the X, you're on the X; the hard part is over. Drop some of those decoys, maybe just take the shells and spend extra time getting well hidden.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

another idea if you have to walk is to make a couple trips with a few dekes the night before when the birds leave. I have done this. I carry out a load or two in the dark the night before and leave it there. Makes the morning haul a lot easier.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I think you would have to sleep in the field if you want your dekes out there all night in ND. Isn't there a law about being within so many feet of your decoys?


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Get 3-4 dozen real geese pro grade II's and a bag. Problem solved.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Blue Plate said:


> Get 3-4 dozen real geese pro grade II's and a bag. Problem solved.


 :withstupid:


----------

